# Watch Live New Year Celebration From Sri Bangla Shaib Delhi



## gurbanitvonline (Dec 30, 2008)

Wahaguru Ji Ka Khalsa 
wahaguru ji ki Fathey,

Dear Users,
       As  You Know Now GurbaniTvonline And Chardikla Time Tv Teamed Up To bring You More Live Sikh events From USA & India  .Now You Can Watch Live Events In USA Canada And  India (local Cable ,Dish Tv Sun Dish ,DD Direct) .On Decmeber 31st Chardikla Time tv will Be Broadcasting Live New Year CelebrationFrom Guduwara Rakab Ganj sahib Ji. you Can Watch This celebration In 2 ways If You are In Asian Countries  You Can Watch This On Chardikla Time Tv  (On Insat 4a satelite More info On Time Tv India welcomes you...........your source of News, Entertainment, Events, Update and lot more.)  Or 2nd one Is "Watch Online At GurbaniTvonline.Com 1st Live Gurbani Tv Online 24/7 And http://timetv.in "

As This Event Will Cost Alot For Us To Broadcast .We Need Your Help Please Sponser This Event Or Upcoming Events . If You Are Looking For To Broadcast Live Event Online or On Chardikla Time Please Do Contact Us We Can Broadcast Any Event Live From U.S.A
Here Is Info To contact Us :
India : Harpreet Singh Dardi
Director-Editor
TIME TV - CHARHDIKALA
SST Nagar,  Patiala, Pb-147003
India
Tel:+919216531303
Fax:+911752371181
director@timetv.in

U.S.A: Joginder Singh (Jason)
9950 Topanga Canyon Blvd #5
Chatsworth,Ca 91311
Phone:1-818-857-2247 (Best Number To Contact)
         :1818-775-0413 (Leave Message During Day)
E-mail: support@webverbosity.com


Wahaguru Ji Ka Khalsa 
wahaguru ji ki Fathey,


----------



## gurbanitvonline (Dec 31, 2008)

This Program As Of DEc 31 Started At 8:00 Am PST 11Am EST And 9:30 IST Will Be Live For Another 3 1/2 Hrs

Enjoy


----------

